# Vinyl flooring.



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Debating redoing the floor on my 16 ft smokercraft this winter. Wood is soft in places. I want to go with the vinyl flooring instead of the marine carpeting. Looking for advice regarding where the best place is to get it, thickness, best way to estimate how much I need for a 16 footer, dos don'ts ect.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Not vinyl but what about something like rhino lining, just a thought.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

One thing to consider is if you fish in very cold temps and snow conditions is ice conditions on the floor. i use carpet in my duck boat for traction


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vinyl is the way to go hands down. Don't know where to get it in your neck of the woods but my buddies Alumacraft is all vinyl and does fine in hot sun and in the Minnesota fall/winter temps.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

NAUTOLEX MARINE VINYL FLOORING...I used this in my 18' Starcraft rebuild going on 10 years ago...I do NOT worry or cair about worm dirt / parts , fish guts / blood ect etc ect....I scrub the it out with ajax and other harsh detergents and it still looks like new..I wouldn't ever consider useing anything else...also used commercial grade PPG paint, primed with PPGs etching primer...no issues, none...


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

yeah..you can Google it and find Nautolex...I bought mine straight from the dealer...cant remember the guys name but can look for recipes soon as I get home..


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Ebay has it (nautolex) for about 13.00 a foot x 72" wide. A tad pricey but it wears like iron. I'll never consider carpet in a boat again.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

CH]


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

40xmax said:


> View attachment 336945
> View attachment 336947
> View attachment 336949
> CH]
> ...


Where did you buy your 4 rod holders on the side?


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

This stuff works just fine:
CABELA'S MARINE VINYL FLOOR
I put it on my old boat when I rebuilt it 10 years ago. Guy who has the boat now still has the same flooring. No problems. And it was an exact match for the original Starcraft flooring...


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

40xmax said:


> View attachment 336945
> View attachment 336947
> View attachment 336949
> CH]
> ...


What kind of paint did you use? That looks great.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

Searay said:


> Where did you buy your 4 rod holders on the side?


sorry for the late response...again, sorry forget where & what brand they are..boat is under cover right now and its been 7,8 years ago that I bought/ installed the rod holders..they've held up really well & keep the rods out of the way..I'll


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

JamesF said:


> What kind of paint did you use? That looks great.


paint is PPG commercial / fleet grade ..primer is also PPG etching primer..real real happy the way it came out..I run that little boat hard, and often..no chipping, peeling...if I rebuild another boat, I'll definitely use PPG products again..not cheap but definitely worth it..


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

If you have a link, that would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

40xmax said:


> paint is PPG commercial / fleet grade ..primer is also PPG etching primer..real real happy the way it came out..I run that little boat hard, and often..no chipping, peeling...if I rebuild another boat, I'll definitely use PPG products again..not cheap but definitely worth it..


What kind of price was the paint job?

I'm planning on painting my Sylvan Offshore.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

long time ago when I painted my boat, I'll make an educated guess and say $$350.00 in material + booze...I have to run into town later, I'll stop at my paint guys shop and ask what the cost is for the same paint..wasn't cheap but I didn't want to paint it again..preparation is the key to any paint job.. it's all in the little things ...I'm absolutely sure you can get away for less $$...just remember, you get what you pay for..


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

oh yeah..I did all the paint work


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks.

I called around and that paint is expensive...

To have a guy paint my offshore it will most likely be pretty expensive. I just hate the 80's brown...


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Did you tip and roll it ? Looks nice and smooth. This 40 questions time.lol.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

wildman said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I called around and that paint is expensive...
> 
> To have a guy paint my offshore it will most likely be pretty expensive. I just hate the 80's brown...


if you could find a building to do the paint work in I'd offer to give you a hand..in any event the paint isn't cheap, but alot cheaper than doing it twice..well good luck with whatever you do..


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

JamesF said:


> Did you tip and roll it ? Looks nice and smooth. This 40 questions time.lol.


nope,.sprayed it on..my paint guns, compressor ect etc. some guys use rollers & brushes..but I've never heard of rolling or brushing this type of paint..not say it couldn't be done, but you're gonna use alot more paint


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I painted this one with rustoleum oil enamel, turned out fine. I used raptor spray bedliner on the inside.























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

My Demeyes said:


> I painted this one with rustoleum oil enamel, turned out fine. I used raptor spray bedliner on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks really good..what year? ( the boat)


----------



## Bobcatfisher (Aug 10, 2012)

Following this thread. I'm doing a similar project. I want to redo the carpet in a Smokercraft ProAngler cockpit area. I was originally thinking marine vinyl. We have had it in my Dad's boat for 25 years and we love it. I have never found it to be slippery even in below freezing weather. 

Not to shift the thread but I was also looking at a seadek/hydroturf type floor. Anyone have any experience with this stuff? I'm not sure how or if it could be applied to plywood.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

40xmax said:


> that looks really good..what year? ( the boat)


That one is a 1974 starcraft supersport 18

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

This one is a 1978 smokercraft 16. I used the same bedliner spray on the inside of it.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

This was the smokercraft before























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

You guys have done some good work. I hope mine turns out as good as some of you guys boats.

As for the vinyl. What is a high quality non slip lasting easy to use vinyl. I have a lot to replace.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

My Demeyes said:


> I painted this one with rustoleum oil enamel, turned out fine. I used raptor spray bedliner on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That boat looks extremely nice. I love the look. I thought about a royal blue and white but the gray and white looks awesome. I may change my color scheme.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

40xmax said:


> if you could find a building to do the paint work in I'd offer to give you a hand..in any event the paint isn't cheap, but alot cheaper than doing it twice..well good luck with whatever you do..


I have a 30x36 garage but I don't know how I would lift the boat. 
How do you sand around all the rivets


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

wildman said:


> I have a 30x36 garage but I don't know how I would lift the boat.
> How do you sand around all the rivets


If the existing paint isn't peeling off, just scuff it and paint over it. That will save you a ton of time, money, and sweat. I would concentrate on replacing the floor and transom 1st. That will give you the perfect opportunity to check for loose or leaky rivets. I stripped one of those sylvan offshore boats down to nothing but a hull, I'd gladly give you some pointers on disassembly or whatever else I could help with.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

what my demeyes said..I bought my boat, pulled it home from Erie pa, and took it completely apart..had never rebuilt a boat, but have a lot of metal fabricating _ machining experience ...if you can dedicate 10 -12 hours a day it won't take long to refit / paint & repair what needs repairs..if you plan on keeping the boat its the only way go. there are several ways to get the boat off the trailer ( safely) so that you can do what's necessary ..take it apart and you can hoist it from 4 to 6 points ..the bare hull isn't going to weigh enough to pull your building down..at that point check rivets & try to buck them tight or drill them out a replace with closed end rivets ( aluminum closed end rivets) I used 3M 5200 anyplace I thought water might get in..including on all rivets..I also added aluminum supports in the floor + a 30 gallon belly tank..I have pictures, and it kind sorta looks I was still building airframes..lol..all this sounds overwhelming, it isn't..its straight forward busy work..


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

the other thing is talking your boat apart is the time consuming end , er beginning of things..you have a great boat.. I beat the snot outta my old starcraft ss on Erie & damn near every lake in this state. I put it together and trust it..makes a difference when you know for a fact what you've done is done right..are you going to use pore in expanding foam or planks..IMO the expanding foam is the way to go..will also help deaden noise..hay,.do this once the right way..you'll save money in the long run


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I thought about the raptor spray, however it isn't conducive for use on wood. Durabak, is and comes in textured and smooth. No mixing. I'm getting some samples. 40xmaxx, is the commercial ppg sold wherever ppg is sold? I really like the way your boat turned out, and so does the wife.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

JamesF said:


> I thought about the raptor spray, however it isn't conducive for use on wood. Durabak, is and comes in textured and smooth. No mixing. I'm getting some samples. 40xmaxx, is the commercial ppg sold wherever ppg is sold? I really like the way your boat turned out, and so does the wife.


I applied the Raptor bedliner spray over several coats of epoxy on the marine plywood. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

That gives it something to adhere to. I don't want to spend too much, as I have plenty of other things to be done on the boat.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

JamesF said:


> I thought about the raptor spray, however it isn't conducive for use on wood. Durabak, is and comes in textured and smooth. No mixing. I'm getting some samples. 40xmaxx, is the commercial ppg sold wherever ppg is sold? I really like the way your boat turned out, and so does the wife.


late response sorry..many automotive paint retail shops deal in PPG products..just gonna have to Google it and find out whose in your area that handles it..I used PPG Delfleet evolution..its used on tractor trailers & cabs...anything that's exposed to harsh environments..you dont have to use this paint...lots of guys use other products that are less expensive and get by..I wanted something that would hold up to my shenanigans and the PPG has served me well, and even scaring the paint on my boat it has not in 10 years of hard use flaked, cracked (no spider webbing) after all the loading, unloading, all the dock rash ect etc it looks good..would look better if I was ambitious enough to buff it out..
.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Thanks, sounds like I could use that paint. If my boat could talk...well,,, it wouldn't be nice. And don't talk to the Sheep . They lie. I will check out the PPG. paints.







Not much structure to work with. Putting in a floor is going to take some thought.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

wildman said:


> That boat looks extremely nice. I love the look. I thought about a royal blue and white but the gray and white looks awesome. I may change my color scheme.


Nice, gray and white is looking good!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

40xmax. You weren't kidding about the price !. My boat is definitely not in that paint price. However it does seem tempting . Rustoleum...here we come . Now the inside is going to get the most money. I don't even know how old the boat is. I gave it a quick paint job just to make it look like a boat . My biggest regret is, not buying a new boat when I had the opportunity. . I knew I should have stayed in the road, after that Garbage truck hit me !!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

JamesF said:


> 40xmax. You weren't kidding about the price !. My boat is definitely not in that paint price. However it does seem tempting . Rustoleum...here we come . Now the inside is going to get the most money. I don't even know how old the boat is. I gave it a quick paint job just to make it look like a boat . My biggest regret is, not buying a new boat when I had the opportunity. . I knew I should have stayed in the road, after that Garbage truck hit me !!


The guy at the paint shop gave a quote to paint my 20 footer like $1200 just for the paint. Idk how much paint that was.

Another guy told me that if I sanded it he would hit the rivets with a sand blaster and paint the boat for around $2600.

All seem a bit high but what do I know? Lol

What do you guys think?

I'm heading to the Cincy boat show this week to check out vinyl and updated boats to help give me ideas with the restore.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Post a picture of your boat. Might have an opinion about it, after seeing it. The price does seem high. But at around $350 to $450 per gallon, with primer,hardener, and clear coat, labor, and maybe a thinner,"which is $99 for a quart or gallon. And the number of coats applied, your quotes may be very close. From what I have learned, this is a very high quality product. You can get a 3,5,and 7 years warranty. The real question...is, do you think the boat is worth it? Or, you can use a different type of paint. Getting an itemized quote wouldn't hurt.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

wildman said:


> The guy at the paint shop gave a quote to paint my 20 footer like $1200 just for the paint. Idk how much paint that was.
> 
> Another guy told me that if I sanded it he would hit the rivets with a sand blaster and paint the boat for around $2600.
> 
> ...


you have the building / space, so why would you have someone else do the work? maybe I don't fully understand what you're talking about in regard to the $$ amounts you've been quoted...still haven't talked to my paint guy, but it's my understanding that the new PPG, Delfleet One, is a alittle more money than the evolution I used..yeah, good paint / body guys are not cheap ...and yes sand blasting around the rivet will work if the operator knows what they're doing, if not, there's a possibility of warping the surrounding aluminum..ask me how I know..Sooo,.IF it were me,.and IF I were keeping the boat long term, I would spend the $$ ...I spent way too much on my rebuilding /re fitting my junk..and learned a lot..some of what I did I would not do again ( paint/ hull work) isn't one of those things..it don't leak..there are ways to cut costs and not compromise the integrity of the build..I'm looking at a Lund Baron that was hit by a tree, and know what its gonna cost to ready the boat for water..yup, even at my age I'm still crazy..spend the money on your boat, after the first few times on the water you'll forget about the $$ and the crazy days that got you there..just my 2.5 cents..and 2600.00$$ is a deal (if) its done proper. I know I have more than that in my 18" starcraft..and I did ALL the work ..
.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

What he said x2.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

40xmax said:


> you have the building / space, so why would you have someone else do the work? maybe I don't fully understand what you're talking about in regard to the $$ amounts you've been quoted...still haven't talked to my paint guy, but it's my understanding that the new PPG, Delfleet One, is a alittle more money than the evolution I used..yeah, good paint / body guys are not cheap ...and yes sand blasting around the rivet will work if the operator knows what they're doing, if not, there's a possibility of warping the surrounding aluminum..ask me how I know..Sooo,.IF it were me,.and IF I were keeping the boat long term, I would spend the $$ ...I spent way too much on my rebuilding /re fitting my junk..and learned a lot..some of what I did I would not do again ( paint/ hull work) isn't one of those things..it don't leak..there are ways to cut costs and not compromise the integrity of the build..I'm looking at a Lund Baron that was hit by a tree, and know what its gonna cost to ready the boat for water..yup, even at my age I'm still crazy..spend the money on your boat, after the first few times on the water you'll forget about the $$ and the crazy days that got you there..just my 2.5 cents..and 2600.00$$ is a deal (if) its done proper. I know I have more than that in my 18" starcraft..and I did ALL the work ..
> .


I have the space but not the paint skills + I want it done right. The guy that rough quoted me the price to get it painted and sandblasted has done many boats so I have faith in him. He actually said that you have to be careful.

I just didn't have a clue how much it would cost.

Yes, I plan on keeping the boat for a while. It will be a complete restore. I'm green to this boat restore stuff hence not knowing the prices to have it painted. 

Will I have more $ in it then what the boats worth.... Probably! Lol


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

wildman said:


> I have the space but not the paint skills + I want it done right. The guy that rough quoted me the price to get it painted and sandblasted has done many boats so I have faith in him. He actually said that you have to be careful.
> 
> I just didn't have a clue how much it would cost.
> 
> ...


what's a new 20+ boat cost?? anyways good for you..i would like before and after ( detailed) pictures and I'm sure everyone following this would as well..pitter patter get after it..lol...good luck * God bless


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

40xmax said:


> what's a new 20+ boat cost?? anyways good for you..i would like before and after ( detailed) pictures and I'm sure everyone following this would as well..pitter patter get after it..lol...good luck * God bless


I will start a thread for the restore. 
Right now that garage is full of stuff but it is my slow season. I maybe able to have it painted sometime soon but I will most likely start on everything in early spring.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

wildman said:


> I will start a thread for the restore.
> Right now that garage is full of stuff but it is my slow season. I maybe able to have it painted sometime soon but I will most likely start on everything in early spring.


one more thing..there is another fourm ( thehulltruth) tons of information..and like everywhere else , some good, some not so good..and when you have questions ask the folks that have done what you want to do..in the end you are going to have to make the final decisions, so get as much information as possible...ask questions and don't over think it..


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Tinboats.net is another good forum 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

JamesF said:


> Post a picture of your boat. Might have an opinion about it, after seeing it. The price does seem high. But at around $350 to $450 per gallon, with primer,hardener, and clear coat, labor, and maybe a thinner,"which is $99 for a quart or gallon. And the number of coats applied, your quotes may be very close. From what I have learned, this is a very high quality product. You can get a 3,5,and 7 years warranty. The real question...is, do you think the boat is worth it? Or, you can use a different type of paint. Getting an itemized quote wouldn't hurt.


Here's a pic of my boat..


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Thanks. The size factor is equal to the quotes you received. The prep.work could be a big difference, along with the cost of labor and materials. I think it's a good deal, that's a lot of boat. If you are going to have someone do this, maybe you should see some of the work from other jobs they have done. We all have made mistakes with this type of work, trusting that the job will be done correctly. I know that I have made this mistake, not knowing what the job entails. I'm not saying that will be the case. The options are, is that,what you are willing to spend for the exterior of the boat, or I think you said you want to do the interior also. In comparison, my boat could probably fit inside yours. I have been to one of the stores that sell the product. And I couldn't justify the cost, as it may increase the selling price, but for my boat, not that much. Your boat should have a better cost value, due to its size, it can handle large bodies of water.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

wildman said:


> Here's a pic of my boat..
> 
> View attachment 338439


I think it looks just fine the way it is! I would concentrate on the interior, floor, and transom, then see if you have any extra cash to spend on a paint job. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

gotta chime here...it really isn't about the aesthetes, ( the look) of the boat, ( or anything else for that matter) it's about functionality...replace the whatever ( NEEDS) replacing.. isn't it about getting on the water safely..I think . .just my 2.5 cents


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I agree, it's a water taxi. Everyone likes a nice ride. Mine is just in need of some comfort, for my brother and me. Don't like tripping over bench seats.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

JamesF said:


> I agree, it's a water taxi. Everyone likes a nice ride. Mine is just in need of some comfort, for my brother and me. Don't like tripping over bench seats.


lol


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

40xmax said:


> gotta chime here...it really isn't about the aesthetes, ( the look) of the boat, ( or anything else for that matter) it's about functionality...replace the whatever ( NEEDS) replacing.. isn't it about getting on the water safely..I think . .just my 2.5 cents



One question, If a boat isn't in the water nor used a lot and decently covered and the transom was pretty new it just doesn't rot sitting does it?

I have the $$ for the redo. It least for now. Ha ha ha (one in college the other in travel softball) painting it is important to me.

For the last 25 years I've boated the 80's brown so painting the boat is more than just aesthetics. It's deeper than that. Lol

It's important to me that if I redo the boat that I do it 100% and definitely get rid of the 80' brown.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Stuck in the 80's. I know there some things that just have to go away! Sort of like carpet on the walls, and that ugly green fridge


----------

